# Spillway PIG BASS on a crank! (couldn't believe it)



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I went to finish my 500 sub giveaway video and end up hooking into a little piglet in the spillway. I was using a craw crank just bringing it across the bottom of the spillway and this thing hit like a truck! I couldn't believe it and then the battle to get it up the wall had me a nervous wreck! Water temps had to be in the low 40s it was COLD. Enjoy guys and I'll see you on the water!


----------

